# Wir bauen einen Skimmer



## Teichforum.info (24. Apr. 2004)

#####################
Bitte verschieben , da Ich in der bestimmten Zone nicht schreiben darf!
#####################


###################################
ACHTUNG!!!!
Verwende zum Bau nur material , welches für Fische NICHT giftig ist!
Ich übernehme keine Haftung!!!!
Ich habe den Skimmer schon gebaut, allerdings nochnicht ausprobiert.
Aber ich denke, der funzioniert!
###################################

*Wir bauen einen Skimmer für einen Gartenteich*
Ein Skimmer für einen Teich.
Es gibt viele Skimmer für Teiche.
Es gibt welche die Funktionieren sehr gut und welche die gerade so gehen.
Doch was sie alle verbindet ist der hohe Preis :-(

So wird er einmal aussehen, unser Skimmer:
(gut, sieht hier etwas komisch aus)









*LEGENDE*
0 :: Einlauf des Wassers von der Wasseroberfläche
1 :: Schrauben (Spaxx Rostfrei)
2 :: Zusätzliche Wassereinläufe (später dazu mehr)
3 :: Bodenplatte aufder Steine gelegt werden.
4 :: Gardena "Wasserhan Klickstutzen" (oder so..)
5 :: Rohr (Durchmesser ca. 7 cm)

*===========================================*

* Wir brauchen *

- Rohr (70 cm*)
- 4 Spaxx rostfreie Schrauben
- Maschendraht (ca. 10x10 cm)
- Draht
- Blindstutzen
- Plastik Scheibe (Durchmesser ca. 30 cm)

* Das Rohr sollte solang sein, wie die Tiefe deines Teiches bis zur Wasseroberfläche
* Werkzeug *

- Kreuz-Schraubenzieher
- Bohrmaschine
- 5mm Bohrer
- 3mm Bohrer

*=======================================*

* Zusammenbau*

Bohre 4 Löscher , diese ca. 5 cm vor dem oberen Rorende gebohrt werden.
Schraube in die Vorgebohrten Löcher die Spaxx.Schrauben

(Bild)





SCHWARZ: Löscher
ROT: Schrauben

*========================================*

Biege jetzt aus dem Maschendraht ein kreis, der *genau* in das Rohr passt.
Jetzt sollte der Kreisgebogene Maschendraht auf den Schrauben liegen.
nimm dem Maschendraht raus, und mache dort eine längere Öse aus dem Draht dran.
Damit Du das netzt später säubern kannst.
(Im Maschendraht werden große Verschmutzungen zurückgehalten)

*=========================================*

Jetzt stülpst Du den Blindstopfen auf die andere Seite des Roses.
Schraube (oder klebe) die Plastikscheibe auf den Blindstutzen.

*=========================================*

FAST FERTIG!!!

Mache ein Loch das möglichst genauso groß wie der Gardena "Wasserhan Klickstutzen" in die unteren 5cm des rohres.

zu guter letzt noch den schlauch drauf 
uuuuund......
...den Skimmer mit Steinen auf dem Grund des Teiches befestigen.
jenachdem wie viel Wasser deine Pumpe zieht, solltest Du noch Löcher an den Seiten machen. damit noch mehr Wasser einläuft.

* ACHTUNG!!!! UM ZU BOHREN ENTWEDER MIT Der HAND , ODER MIT DER BOHRMASCHINE ! Solltest DU LETZTERES NEHMEN, SKIMMER AUS DEM TEICH NEHMEN; UND ABTROCKNEN, ANSONSTEN LEBENSGEFAHR!!!! *


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Koimaster,

OK, das ist die vereinfachte Version des Oase Standskimmers.  Aber ob das wirklich funktioniert ?

Ein Rohrdurchmesser von 70 mm scheint mir erheblich zu klein, um nennenswerten Durchsatz aufzuweisen. Ebenso wie mir der Schlauchdurchmesser erheblich zu klein scheint. Selbst bei 3/4" hat der Gardena-Anschluss nur einen geringen Durchmesser. Das Verhältnis von Rohrdurchmesser zu Schlauchdurchmesser scheint mir ebenfalls nicht zu passen. Welche Pumpe soll da dran ?

OK, ist ja niemand daran gehindert, ein sehr viel grösseres Rohr und 1 1/2" Schlauchstutzen einzubauen. Den Niveauausgleich durch den schwimmenden Filterkorb von Oase ersetzt Du durch die Bohrungen unter der Wasseroberfläche. Wenn sie gross genug sind, kann wenigstens die Pumpe nicht trockenlaufen.  Wenn allerdings der Wasserstand nicht stimmt, funktioniert der Skimmer auch nicht. Das bedeutet, dass eine sehr exakt justierte Wasserstandsregulierung fast schon Pflicht ist. Bei der Drahtkonstruktion mache ich auch noch ein paar Fragezeichen: Wenn es sich nur um eine Scheibe handelt, wird es schwer fallen, den Grobschmutz herauszubalancieren. Ausserdem ist der Oase-Korb schon klein, bei Dir sieht mir das noch nach sehr viel weniger Volumen für den Schmutz aus.

Alles in allem: Meinst Du, der gesamte Aufwand lohnt sich, um dien paar Euro am Oase Standskimmer zu sparen ?  Der hat zwar ebenfalls so seine Macken, kann aber durchaus "hingetunt" werden.

Ein Foto des laufenden Skimmers würde mich allerdings einmal interessieren. Vielleicht täusche ich mich ja auch.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2004)

Hallo!
Fotos gibts, sobald Ich meinen neuen Teich fertig habe.
Ich buddel gerade den Garten um *fg*


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2004)

hallo koi master,

ich kann stefans bedenken nur teilen - desweiteren gehst du in deiner konstruktion von einem starren teichniveau aus - dies wirst du ohne niveauregulierung nie haben.

bitte überlege dir deine konstruktion aufgrund der anregungen nochmal - bevor du arbeit in eine nicht funktionsfähige konstruktion einbringst.

gruß jürgen

*** solltest du anregungen zum bau wünschen - darfst du dich gerne melden.


----------



## sir.kessy (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wir bauen einen Skimmer*

hi
Sind denn irgendwo Bilder hinterlegt? Ich finde keine.


----------



## Digicat (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wir bauen einen Skimmer*

Servus Jürgen

Bilder gibts leider nicht mehr  

Bitte mache für deine Frage (zum Thema "Skimmer") ein neues Thema Hier auf, es wird dir bestimmt, von unseren "Technikern" geholfen.


----------



## Jürgen-V (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wir bauen einen Skimmer*

hi
ich habe mir mal einen mini-skimmer gebaut.
er läuft heute noch super gut.
guckst du da
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/7171

man kann ihn natürlich in 70er oder 100er rohrgrößen bauen.
das prinzip ist immer das gleiche.

vor allem dauert die ganze arbeit keine 2 stunden.


----------



## marko820 (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wir bauen einen Skimmer*

Tach gesagt, also ich hab mir das jetzt alles gründlich durchgelesen, beschlossen auch solch einen Skimmer zu bauen, meine frage dazu wäre ob man das ganze auch ne nummer kleiner machen könnte(Durchmesser) das ich ja "nur 3500 l wasser zur verfügung hab! aber ich hab diese leidige problem das ich neuerdings kammhaut aufm teich hab, hängt bestimmt mit der neuen Seerose und dem damit  eingebrachten lehmhaltigen Substrat zusammen! 
(von einem profi empfohlen, der typ ist gartenbauingenieur)

auf jedenfall werd ich das so oder so ähnlich auch basteln!


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wir bauen einen Skimmer*

Hallo Marko,
mein Schwimmskimmer mit 160er Korb zieht höchstens 2 m³/h (ich habe auch schon 1 m³/h genannt). Ich kann diese Zahl so gut beziffern, weil er "schwerkraftbetrieben" ist und ich die inneren Querschnitte der Wasserleitung kenne (er läuft über die Höhendifferenz am Einlauf Trommelfilter von etwa 15 cm). Damit ist die 3600er Pumpe für einen "normalen" Skimmer ausreichend, reicht dann aber nicht mehr für weitere Spielereien.
Ich bin mir gar nicht sicher, ob ein Mini-Skimmer eine gute Lösung ist. Der Wasserdurchfluss über den Außenring ist ja eine Funktion des Umfangs, an dieser Stelle läßt sich sparen. Was den unterirdischen Wasserdurchfluss betrifft, ist das wiederum eine Frage des Spaltmaßes Standrohr zu "Schwimmrohr" . Damit ein kleiner leichter Ring leichtgängig bleibt, hat er eher mehr Spiel als ein großer, und damit eine größere Durchtrittsfläche für das Wasser "von unten" (pro mm Durchmesser gerechnet). Der effektive Durchfluss sinkt daher nicht proportional mit dem Durchmesser, das Fassungsvermögen reduziert sich aber mit dem Quadrat des Durchmessers extrem ! 
Bei meinem kleinen Teich wünsche ich mir im Sommer einen größeren Skimmer (trotz des über 1l fassenden Korbes, der in 2-3 Tagen voll ist!).


----------

